# brine Vs rock salt spreader



## oreo_n2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Solo operator right now, just getting into the salting world for two commercial parking lots this winter with my F 350. 
I have my eye on a used fisher polycaster. Local source for rock salt also sells brine and spraying systems. 

Trying to decide which is the better path forward for me. 

I don't have a place to dump, store and reload material to keep it dry for the spreader, so the brine system is looking appealing. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Dry salt is acceptable and will work for most every situation unless it gets too cold. Additives can be added to make salt more efficient and work at lower temps. IMO, brine will not work for every situation. If you have one choice, use dry salt and use it wisely. Oh and we use brine as well as dry salt.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Get yourself into the liquids. You might get to the point where you really like it, but yes have backup Rock Salt for those occasional storms that liquids are not getting the job done, or just apply more


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;2010945 said:


> Dry salt is acceptable and will work for most every situation unless it gets too cold. Additives can be added to make salt more efficient and work at lower temps. IMO, brine will not work for every situation. If you have one choice, use dry salt and use it wisely. Oh and we use brine as well as dry salt.


Good advice from an old sage. :laughing:


----------



## orange toys (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not new to salting but I'm very new to learning about applying liquids. I've not heard anything really negative about liquid, but I'm still learning and researching


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

If liquid is so good why does every town still use salt 
My town uses liquid to pre treat but during and after they use rock salt 
I may be wrong but hear liquid doesn't melt ice as well but for ore treating I would think its ok I just do a quick pre salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ponyboy;2032083 said:


> If liquid is so good why does every town still use salt
> My town uses liquid to pre treat but during and after they use rock salt
> I may be wrong but hear liquid doesn't melt ice as well but for ore treating I would think its ok I just do a quick pre salt


Everyone uses liquids to melt ice and snow.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ponyboy;2032083 said:


> If liquid is so good why does every town still use salt
> My town uses liquid to pre treat but during and after they use rock salt
> I may be wrong but hear liquid doesn't melt ice as well but for ore treating I would think its ok I just do a quick pre salt


Rock salt doesn't start melting snow/ice until it dissolves and turns into brine.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

ponyboy;2032083 said:


> If liquid is so good why does every town still use salt
> My town uses liquid to pre treat but during and after they use rock salt
> I may be wrong but hear liquid doesn't melt ice as well but for ore treating I would think its ok I just do a quick pre salt


I am the only one making and using liquids in my area last season and plan to use even more this season. The State uses it for pre-treating, and now the county put a bid out for a Brine maker and we will see it more and more soon this upcoming season. I used it for some pre treating last year, but mostly de-icing after I plow. We also had colder temps here in MD last year and will hope to see that again, where I think my 90/10 (Kubota Blend ) did better than most people's dumping rock salt last year and had cleaner lots the next morning. I think the biggest issue with liquids is that people are quick to say they don't work or just want to stick with what they are use to with over spreading bulk salt(which is now killing trees/grass/etc) on customers nice property's. I spent a year researching, spraying, building, testing to get where I am comfortable with using mainly Liquids now and helping to inform others locally and get them started. Unless you have tried it and done your homework with it, then don't believe what others have no clue about.....


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Anyone in RI selling brine? What seems to be the going price per gallon? I don't need enough to justify making a system. If I store it in a 500 gallon tank will I need to agitate it?


----------

